# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ամանորյա բացիկների մրցույթ

## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ քանի որ մոտենում է ամանորը, ապա ինչու չնվիրել սեփական ձեռքերով պատրաստված բացիկ....
Հայտարարում եմ մեր ձեռքով պատրաստված ամանորյա բացիկների մրցույթ, թույլատրվում է օգտագործել ստանդարտ նկարներ, բայց.......... *ոչ պատրաստի բացիկներ*

Առաջինը ես եմ :Wink:

----------


## Kita

ես էլ երրկրորդը

----------


## Chilly

> ես էլ երրկրորդը


լավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սա էլ բարկացած եղջերուն ,անշնորքության համար պատժում է  :LOL: 

բայց սա իմ սարքածը չի ,ուշադիր չէի կարդացել ...

----------


## Մանոն

Շնորհավորելով բոլորիդ գալիք Նոր Տարին` ուզում եմ թարմացնել այս մեկ տարվա վաղեմություն ունեցող թեման :Wink:

----------


## Լէգնա

Բա իմ անցած տարվա բացիկը էստե՞ղ չէր  :Xeloq:

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Սա էլ իմ կողմից

----------


## Dayana

Սա էլ իմ ու մյուս տարվա խորհրդանիշ կռիսիկի կողմից  :Tongue:

----------


## Լէգնա

Հատուկ  գժերի համար   :Tongue: 



հ.գ. իմ անցած տարվա բացիկս  ինչ-որ մեկը ո՞ւնի պահած  :Xeloq:

----------


## Tig

> Հատուկ  գժերի համար  
> հ.գ. իմ անցած տարվա բացիկս  ինչ-որ մեկը ո՞ւնի պահած


Էս ինչ լավնա :Hands Up:

----------


## _DEATH_

Հենց նոր սարքեցի  :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Իիիիիի կռիսներս :Sad:  ինչ գործ ունեն ըտե? :Angry2: 
 :Lol2: 
Բայց լավն էր :Good: 
Մնացածն էլ էր լավը :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

> հ.գ. իմ անցած տարվա բացիկս  ինչ-որ մեկը ո՞ւնի պահած


գտա  :Tongue:

----------

